# Oculus Rift Headset + Windows Mixed Reality



## Pffzzhh! (23. Dezember 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe jetzt eine Oculus Rift (nicht S oder Quest) mit Touch Controllern.
Unter Oculus und SteamVR klappen Spiele inzwischen wunderbar, hab meinen Spielekatalog ordentlich aufgefüllt.

Jedoch scheint es wohl keine Möglichkeit zu geben, mein gerät unter Windows als "Mixed Reality" Gerät einrichten zu können.
Ist euch da etwas bekannt zu? Bin bisher leider nicht fündig geworden.

Aktuell ist der Wunsch der Kompatibilität nur ein "Versuch was geht".
Aber wer weiß, ob Windows bald eine "Killer-App" herausbringt 

Besten Dank!
Florian


----------



## MountyMAX (23. Dezember 2019)

Wie soll das gehen? An der Rift sind nur Sensoren, keine Kamera, "durchschauen" geht auch nicht. Zumindest nicht bei meiner.


----------



## Neawoulf (24. Dezember 2019)

Das wird nicht gehen, genauso wie du eine AMD Grafikkarte vermutlich nie mit NVidia Treibern zum Laufen bringen wirst. Aber ich sehe da aktuell auch keinen Sinn drin. Bisher gibt es kein einziges Spiel, das zwingend ein WMR Headset benötigt. Über SteamVR/OpenVR sollten alle Headsets kompatibel sein.


----------



## Zubunapy (25. Dezember 2019)

WMR ist tot. Es gibt zwar immer wieder neue WMRs, aber so richtig ist da nie was passiert. Es gab mal eine tolle Demo zu Halo, aber das ist schon wieder einige Jahre her. Bleib ruhig bei Steam und Oculus. Grade bei letzterem sind die aktuell besten Games zu finden.
Du fängst grade an? Dann spiele Moss!! Ist perfekt für Einsteiger und vor allem eines der coolsten VR-Spiele überhaupt


----------



## aragon2000 (7. Januar 2020)

Halo Recruit war eine ziemliche Enttäuschung falls das gemeint ist.

Allerdings funktionieren die WMRs relativ gut mit SteamVR zusammen. Ich denke als Heimanwender ist es immer noch besser lieber ein WMR zu nehmen als ein teures HTC Vive Pro oder gar das überteuerte Valve Index.

Mit dem HP Reverb gibts für WMR das aktuell einzige brauchbare 4K Headset das deutlich bessere Auflösung bietet als die Konkurrenz.

Das Hauptproblem am PC ist und bleibt das man sich nicht auf eine Platform einigen kann auf der dann alle PC VR Spiele laufen.


----------



## Flybarless (7. Januar 2020)

Aktuell gibt es keine gängige PC VR Brille die nicht unter SteamVR läuft, und damit per Revive auch mit Oculus Store.
Das ist sicher kein Hauptproblem beim Kauf eines PC VR Headsets.


----------

